# Red Guitars



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

It's Valentine's Day, guitar lovers. Let's see your red ones. "Red guitars, on fire..." 
(Gretsch Made in Japan G6131MYR Malcolm Young AC/DC)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about 3 plus a red amp?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

I no longer have these first two.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

How about 'Pinkburst'? Looks more like red than pink....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

'68 Standard. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SGJones said:


> '68 Standard. Great idea for a thread!


WHOA !!!


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a "special" Valentine's Day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

grumpyoldman said:


> How about 'Pinkburst'? Looks more like red than pink....
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


That's a nice 'Pinky' John.
Someday I'll be lucky enough to own an Albert Lee.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Something about red SGs speaks to me.



















Although red strats are pretty nice too!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I think of red guitars, this is the first thing that comes to mind:










The Red Special! Not mine, obviously (I'll get to that later). But I love so many of the sounds that it has produced.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a few red ones. Not sure exactly how that happened but for this Valentines, here is my contribution to the thread.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't have one yet! The girlfriend's tele is getting refinished in a Trans red soon. She's in love with Trans red guitars with pearloid pickguards.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I sold my only red guitar to a forum member, but offer this pic of my puppy holding something valentiney as an alternative.GF^%@


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Artinger Semi Hollow Convertible. I miss my 335 which had a nice deep rich color and the Candy Apple '58 LP. I think the LP is with a GC forum member.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My Telesonic which I've decided to keep:


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

2015 Epiphone Casino Coupe.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

The only red guitar I own, my PRS CE.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I don't have one yet! The girlfriend's tele is getting refinished in a Trans red soon. She's in love with Trans red guitars with pearloid pickguards.


Not as good as a Tele - it's trans red with pearloid guard.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My candy apple red squier strat is in the basement. first guitar. I don't have a recent pic, so imagine an early 90's rosewood fretboard affinity series.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ed2000 said:


> Not as good as a Tele - it's trans red with pearloid guard.
> View attachment 18330


She originally fell for a red HSS Godin at Long and McQuade


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

No red here , lots of sunburst , blonde , black , yellow , natural and a white one. No blue guitars , no green ones , no paisley or flamed , no exotic wood . 


I like red , just don't have any yet.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

1996 Heritage H535, Georgian Bay.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I don't have one yet! The girlfriend's tele is getting refinished in a Trans red soon. She's in love with Trans red guitars with pearloid pickguards.


Sounds like you're a trans kinda guy. Am I allowed to say that? Did anyone chuckle? Is this thing on?

Apologies to all the PC people in the entire world.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

View media item 223
Squier tele w/EMG pickups and SPC tone control.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

This is my metallic candy apple red Ibanez, when she was stock and ugly.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

can't post a picture.
sorry.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

how did i miss a red thread?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

everyone has really nice backdrops for their guitars! I have a shitty assed scuffed up wall! lol I am playing John Lee Hookers song on it now, Boom boom! It sounds real purdy! lol


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a Little Lucille dressed in Red.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

qantor said:


> Here's a Little Lucille dressed in Red.


Absolutely gorgeous! Streamlined and beautiful! Love it!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

1998 Gibson L4 CES


----------



## Hydron (Dec 4, 2009)

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> everyone has really nice backdrops for their guitars! I have a shitty assed scuffed up wall! lol I am playing John Lee Hookers song on it now, Boom boom! It sounds real purdy! lol


i love the way that guitar sounds, it's a rock and roll machine, but it chords real nice too. re the backdrop thing: just do what i do. crop the pic best as you can. you know how ugly that couch is behind my guitars, when we assembled your board. but when you can't see most of it, it's not as bad.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Makes me think of book my daughter loved when she was toddler - Red is Best.


----------



## 64phil (Jan 16, 2016)

Better late than never. circa 1965 (Klira). Currently being cleaned and restrung.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fredyfreeloader said:


> 1998 Gibson L4 CES


Sweet baby Jesus, that is a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


>


98 Supreme? Real wide binding! Magic.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I assume basses are welcome, so here's my Cherry Red 67 Hagstrom Concord.



TD


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Red is Best, I'm in.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thornton Davis: sweet Hag bass! That headstock is pretty rad. Somehow it works.
GUinessTARS: beautiful instruments.
Here's one of mine, hanging out in the studio along with a birch tele body I'm painting up for a friend.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

American Deluxe Tele Cherry Burst


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't play my red guitar very often but it did get some play time yesterday.


----------



## MyOldFriend (Nov 10, 2016)

'06 H150 in faded cherry w/HRW's - wouldn't trade her for a custom shop Gibby even if Jimmy Page himself presented it to me:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Almost forgot about this one.
'98 CE


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

1968 Gibson Es 330
1966 Fender Musicmaster
Eastwood Airline


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one of my favourite Tele's that I've ever owned, Muddy Waters Tele, (slightly modded):


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2009 ES339


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Muchos rouge ES amour here, I better throw down


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Does this count? It's about as red as I'll get.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's one for the lefties!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

MIJ Heartfield By Fender RR58


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> 98 Supreme? Real wide binding! Magic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Sorry for the delayed response - it's an 82' Tokai LC-100.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Mainly red


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my 2011 Gibson SG Special 60's Tribute with a Bigsby B5 and Vibramate


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Ketchupcaster.

I've sold this guitar, but it was my main gigger for a few years. It started as a nondescript Korean Strat but ended up with a loaded Stew-Mac pickguard, Tele style knobs, GraphTech saddles, Kluson machine heads, etc. Before I got it it had been kept without a case under a pile of dumbbell weights and the strings left impressions in the frets, so naturally it got a full refret.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I no longer have this one either. Fender Squier Protone Thinline Telecaster with either a Mighty Mite or Stew-Mac or Warmoth neck (I can't recall). The original neck had a flatsawn maple fretboard which irritated me so I defretted it to play fretless. When I sold this guitar I included both necks. Pickups could have been anything as I liked to swap them regularly, but in the picture they look like the original neck pickup and maybe a SD bridge.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

'93 CE24


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I forgot about this guy. CS Strat in torino red.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

'79 Washburn A20


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are some of my red guitars. The Bronco is natural at the moment, but fiesta red is in the neck pocket and cavities. It will be more red someday again. It is red inside where it counts.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I forgot about this guy. CS Strat in torino red.
> 
> View attachment 39473



How in the world do you forget about that? Loan it to me, THEN forget about it...


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's my current stash of red guitars... '07 JS1200, '87 Pro 540S, '10 So-Cal USA, and ''87 STIII USA


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW. I wasn't red-dy for that. I think I blew out a cornea or cone or something. That's a lot of red!!!!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Darker red


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

2016 Gibson Les Paul Studio Faded. My first Gibson after being a Strat player for many years.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Red guitars? Hey, I've got something......


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

73 Burgundyglo

TD


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's mine, or at least one exactly like mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2017)

recently acquired tribute series


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for red guitars, especially those made in Germany.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------

